# Travel/Storage Boxes for steam engines



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

As I look at many of the pictures you guys put up on steam events, I see interesting cases in the background occasionally that lead me to the question as to what  makes a good storage and travel case for a steamer.  These are not inexpensive toys, er, models,  and solving storage management issues is forefront for me right now as I find my house filling up with LARGE scale train stuff /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


Some pictures of what people have come up with would be useful I think.  We sort of started this topic just before the changeover, and I'm still eager to see how people handle the goodies once you get "more than a few"...


----------



## PortageFlyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Skip (Paul): 

Live steam storage and transport cases are as varied as live steamers themselves-personal taste figures heavily. I have seen ones the range from tatty oil-soaked cardboard boxes stuffed inside an equally tatty gym bag to exquisite custom-built wood cases that would do any cabinet maker proud. I did an article on a number of the options for Garden Railways magazine in the June 2004 issue, if you can find a copy. 

A popular choice are plastic and metal tool boxes. Go to Canadian Tire or any big box home improvement place and you will find sizes that will take everything from a Ruby to a K-27. Line them with nice thick foam to cushion your pride and joy-- I like the dense gray foam that electronic equipment often gets shipped in. A word of warning, a friend of mine who stores his alcohol fired-locomotives in plastic boxes had a nasty experience with left over alcohol in the locomotive tanks reacting with the plastic of the toolbox and creating an effective paint stripper for some of his older live steam locomotives. 

One neat one I did up is for my Shawe Fowler. I built a cradle out of oak which I can roll the locomotive onto- it is a tender locomotive, so it can be a pain to carry. Straps hold it place on the cradle. The whole cradle then fits inside a foam-lined steel toolbox. Go to my webpage (noted below). Click on "Current Projects" and go to the "Older Projects" page, scroll down and you will see a picture. 

There are two other options I like personally- metal ammunition cases (which come in a variety of sizes. Since you are in Southern Ontario- check out Princess Auto.) Also, those nice silver cases that they sell for toolboxes or camera storage are great. Watch the ads- Canadian Tire and the big box places put them on sale regularly for $30 or so. 

Regards, 

Jeff


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jeff, for the reply - yes, I'm no stranger to the many commercial cases out there, since I box up large format cameras, ham radio systems, and a whole bunch of stuff - what I'm hoping to elicit are pictures of the purpose built cases (I have lots of power tools ) that ingenuity devises that guys have come up with for their locos - Often, they point me to considerations I might not have thought of, and I don't like re-inventing the wheel  (ok, I'm lazy, and would rather run trains then dream up cases...


(BTW Jeff, did you get The knurler for the Taig from Lee, or somewhere else?)


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of my engines are in cheap plastic tool boxes lined with surplus Accucraft foam.  An electric carving knife works very well for sizing and shaping the foam.  It was a bear finding boxes big enough for the K28 and GS4, but I finally succeeded.  Do be careful that they don't seal completely; trapped moisture can cause problems.


The Garratt doesn't have a chance of fitting in any toolbox I've found.  A relative built a custom box for me, and has built another for a friend.  The top is held on with 4 latches, staggered so it only fits one way.  The loco has a lift-out cradle in the box.  I've also lined it with the above foam.


 








(click the photos for full size images)


I wouldn't ship any of my cases, but they seem more than adequate for driving to steamups.


As for storage in the house, I'm entertaining ways to display my locos on a shelf when not in use.  The deserve better than being in a stack of toolboxes in the basement store room.  There's a simple shelving solution in the current Garden Railways; problem is I need to paint the room before I can start installing shelves.


 


--James


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

When it comes to locomotive carrying cases, none are more prettier than the ones Bob Weltyk made for himself...












Bev Fuller...












and me...












If you try real hard, you can almost guess what's in'em.


----------



## carpenter matt (Jan 3, 2008)

While not a live steam guy i always thought this would make a nice locomotive carrying box. 











 


It's a 30 inch long carpenters toolbox from waterloo. These used to be easy to come by but online is the only way I know to get one.


----------



## Maurice F. Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*I believe Kozo Hiraoko has a chapter in his books concerning the construction of a fine carrying case for his engines... i'm sure they could easily be adapted to any other engine..... there possibly copies of this in numerous issues of "live steam" magazine, as they have had numerous articles on building the shay, heisler, climax..... they just won't fit what i be building... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif*


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few cases Ive built over time, I cant seem to fine the case for my k28 but when I have it out next time I will photograph that too. It's a simple plywood outter shell that lifts off so i can roll the loco onto the tracks. bottom is 1/2" ply and 1x4 on the sides of it to give strength and something to attach the latches to. I use mostly window hardware. i dont like latches that snap as the tend to get loose over time and these are heavy babys...


http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=46423&SearchTerms=case


 


http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/14/postid/1552/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Like others, I use plastic tool boxes with foam padding for my locomotives, tram and one steam boat. However, I could not find a tool box big enough for my K-27 (especially with the snow plow mounted). So, I built a carrier that makes getting the locomotive to my outdoor track easy. I added end blocks so that the locomotive stays stable while transporting the loco in the car. I find this to be sufficient, since when not in use, my K-27 is on a display shelf. A wooden cover could be easily made and attached if desired, but I've found that I don't really nead one. The carrier handle could protect the loco if there was a rollover.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a couple of wooden wine cases, from a very fancy french winery, so that everyone knows I have expensive tastes!!


----------

